# Western Arabian riders:



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well when i rode an arab i used my 15" barrel saddle i cant remember the specifics on it but it fits just about every horse ive put it on sp far. Only thing i could say waa it was a touch long and a round skirt would probably be your best bet if your guy has a shorter back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Well when i rode an arab i used my 15" barrel saddle i cant remember the specifics on it but it fits just about every horse ive put it on sp far. Only thing i could say waa it was a touch long and a round skirt would probably be your best bet if your guy has a shorter back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The last saddle we tried was a round skirt, the length was perfect-so I know I'll be looking for one with a round skirt. But the length isn't my problem, it's how the saddle sits on him.. I think what my trainer said was that it was limiting his shoulder movement?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have only used my saddle its a jerry bethune. I would say your best bet is to try out different types semi quarte/ full quarter etc until you find one or find a fitter to take measurments for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Our 1995 crates barrel saddle fits both of our arabs really well. It has FQHB, but is only a 14". We recently bought a little bit newer Circle Y with semiQHB that also fits both of them really well, and has a round skirt.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Barrelracing ArabianL The problem is that there is no (as far as I understand at least) standard for full/semi/etc bars. Also I don't have access to a fitter.. I was thinking about attempting to take measurements.



calicokatt said:


> Our 1995 crates barrel saddle fits both of our arabs really well. It has FQHB, but is only a 14". We recently bought a little bit newer Circle Y with semiQHB that also fits both of them really well, and has a round skirt.


I did find a newer circle y arabian saddle, used, that I'm looking at. It's really tempting, it looks like exactly what I want, but I'm so afraid of buying it and it not fitting him. Are your arabians pretty typically built for an arab?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

We tried a medium Circle Y and it was way too narrow. We have a Circle Y Arabian which is a bit long but other than that is OK. Remember, there is a lot of variation in an 'Arabian' back...

My Arabians (one is 1/4 Appy ):


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

That is why i said your best bet is going to be to try out different saddles till you find one good for him. I know that isn't always possible but sometimes it's the only way to be sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You could try this:

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse

I haven't, but I'm tempted.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

One of mine won the ' Arabian Gelding Halter' class in horse judging at this year's fair (judged by a judge who has shown arabians herself) the only fault that she noted was that he could use a bit more muscle, said his conformation was nearly ideal, so I would guess that he's pretty typically built. Even the completely unknowledgeable look at both of them and know right off the bat that they're arabians...

But it is SOOO hard to say what will fit without trying something out first.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My Arabians have tall withers and a short, sloping back. Many types of Arabians have no withers and a flat back. So that will affect what saddle fits them - did they design them for the no wither type or the tall wither type? Flat or curved back?

Compare my mare:










with this type:


----------



## Tdkalilajohara (Aug 28, 2012)

My Polish Arabian took a few different saddle tryouts before we found one that fit. We went with a wintec endurance style. Semi QH bars. But as everyone else said not all horses are the same.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Crates Leather | Hand-Crafted Saddlery | Chattanooga, TN | Saddles: Arabian

Love the saddle and it fit my high withered barrel backed Arab well. I currently use it on my broad shouldered QH and it fits him well. Well made comfortable saddle.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Arab gelding has a short, round back. I tried a TON of saddles and the only two that ever fit him were:

1) An "arabian endurance saddle" off of ebay... was an odd looking thing with felt underneath and a "dropped rigging" (which I opted not to use). Looked like a cross between an English saddle and an Endurance saddle. The "tree" flexed and it fit him PERFECTLY. Was also the most comfortable saddle I ever owned... like sitting in an easy chair.

2) An older style Simco Arab saddle (like this one: Vintage Simco Laced Floral Tooled Show Saddle Arabian 15" | eBay)


----------

